# Cochin or silkie



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Found this in the yard today. Any idea if bantam Cochin or silkie would've laid it?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are my only two small chickens that would lay an egg this small.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Any chicken can lay a small egg, really at any time. Sometimes, a chicken will lay a very small or very large egg as a "ladder egg", going up or down the laying cycle. So the color says silkie, but the size doesn't matter!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cochin. Silkies lay a cream egg, Cochins a brown.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. I have a new Cochin bantam, and two reds. One of which has squatted since the day I got them. She's a massive chicken. Just wouldn't have thought she would lay such a small one am especially in the middle of my back yard.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Cochin. Silkies lay a cream egg, Cochins a brown.


Even if it's a Bantam Cochin? I'm not doubting, just curious. The bantams that I have seen have cream colored eggs, but I've never seen a bantam cochin, either. I've learned a new one!!


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

These are the two in question. The Cochin should be at laying age according to the guy I got her from.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I found another egg in the middle of the yard today. Guess I'm going to have to keep them locked up for a couple days an see If they'll lay In one of the two boxes.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

So I'm still not sure who's laying the small eggs but they're not laying them in a box. 2 were fond in the middle of the yard so I kept them I. The coop for a couple days. Each day I've walked out and found a small egg on the floor in the middle of the coop. Any ideas to get them to lay in a nest box. I've got golf balls in both boxes. 2 boxes for 6 chickens. Only 3 laying.


----------

